# Molting/Shedding



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Rick Stahlmentioned that frequent/constant molt usually occurs in rabbits overfedand or fed too high energy and protein, one reasonto limitfeed a 16% protein feed.

Frequent swings in environmentaltemps, not necessarily extremely high temps but back and forth largedifferences in temp, may trigger extra molt.


* * * * * 
If you have something to ask or add, please do.





-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jan 26, 2005)

That actually helped me a lot! Sebastian is in the midst of yet another molt....He just got another haircut a couple weeks ago, we are in the middle of the winter and I was afraid he'd get cold! But no, he's blowing his coat everywhere, at least what was left of it! Our temps here have been swinging back and forth and then to add to that he is in a room of the house that swings in temp a lot through the day, especially on a sunny day. Maybe that's our problem. Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

It has been found that a 14% feed is very acceptable for a maintenance diet for rabbits.

Some other factors of molting would be age, illness, parasitesas well as any stress factors.

Change of environment can also cause molt.

Pam


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2005)

We're having a very hard time controlling the temp. in our apartment, it's either very, very hot, or very, very cold.:?Â I think that's why Chompers is shedding again.


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Stephanie, It does seem as thoughÂ Chompers would be molting as a reaction to the fluctuation of the temperature controls in your apartment.Â  Tucker's more sensitive to molting than Fauna is. -Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2005)

I also wonder if it has something to do with how much fluffier he is than my other two. Both Abby and Valuran are short haired. Pam, does that effect anything at all?


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

Tucker's not as 'fluffy' as Fauna, but he molts twice as much as she does.

-CarolynÂ


----------



## Spiced77 (Jan 26, 2005)

Do you know which clinic it is MBB?? I thought my vet clinic did, but i cant find it :?Â there are a ton of clinics in the city.. crazy..Â  Right now i'm 'stuck' with martin brand. However, they do have an adult rabbit feed that's timothy based. that's what i use in my mix, two martin types of food..there's one other type that's just plain pellets, but you can only get it in itty bitty bags Â  Â


----------



## m.e. (Jan 26, 2005)

Rex did before he got his mate, Peanut. She helps keep him groomed in the areas he can't reach great, like his bum  He used to have little tufty hairs that we'd pull out too, but Peanut has kept him so well-groomed we don't have to anymore.


----------



## m.e. (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, she groomed his butt a lot better than we did (or were willing to )! But we still have to occasionally deal with those little hairs, so I'll just sit him on my lap while I watch tv, and spend time slowly going over his coat. He really loves it, and will even fall asleep  As to _why_ they get those little hairs, I just don't know...:? Are they on areas he can't reach to groom?


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

The length of the coat really doesn't seem to matter.Â  Short coats can go into major molts just as long coats can.Â  You'll find that it can vary among each individual and evenÂ age as well as theÂ many factors that have been mentioned above. Pam


----------



## RebeccaUK (Jan 26, 2005)

I have read all your posts and was just wondering...is it a bad thing for the bun if they are moulting for long periods of time?Â  Does it affect them and what are the negatives of this happening - my buns never seem bothered by their moults.Â  Although I know there is more chance of hair balls through their grooming so I suppose I may have just answered my own question. Rebecca x


----------



## Gabby (Jan 26, 2005)

Exposure to light also seem to play a part of molting as well. Leaving the lights on for an extended period of time seems to push them into a molt.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

High humidity can also push a molt.Â  The higher temps associated with longer days (more light) seem to be more of a factor than the light itself.Â  I have a full spectrum light on 24/7 as well as heat lamps currently on 24/7 and the only one currently in molt are the few that are in cages closest to the heat lamps, so therefore are the warmest. Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 26, 2005)

That's right, RebeccaUK, :dude: You do have to be very careful of hairballs when molting and them ingesting a lot of hair and getting a blockage. Brushing them often and high fiber helps to keep things flowing. GI Stasis can result from fur blockage and it is No Fun for you or the rabbit to go through. Some make it through it, some don't. -Carolyn


----------



## Gabby (Jan 26, 2005)

> High humidity can also push a molt.Â  The higher temps associated with longer days (more light) seem to be more of a factor than the light itself.Â  I have a full spectrum light on 24/7 as well as heat lamps currently on24/7 and the only one currently in molt are the few that are in cages closest to the heat lamps, so therefore are the warmest. Pam


Â with a light being on 24/7 i'm sure they would adapt to that. That however does not explain those who are kept in even temps, who have a lights on and off times that seem to molt more when their light time has been extended. so I think in that case light certainly does play a factor.


----------



## Fergi (Jan 26, 2005)

Perfect post, glad I found it. I have had aquestion about Fergi. She seems to be in a constant moult and with Carolyn's info I now think I know why. Fergi is on Purina complete with 16% protien and it is an alfalfa based pellet. Because her and baby Samara share a cage she gets to eat alfalfa hay free choice as well. I think her diet is too rich but how can I change it with the baby in the cage with her? Is it ok to switch Samara to a timothy or orchard grass hay? Any ideas on how to solve this dilema would be great becauseÂ Fergi is shedding something fierce! Fergi's mom.


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 26, 2005)

*Fergi wrote:*


> Perfect post, glad I found it. I have had a question about Fergi. She seems to be in a constant moult and with Carolyn's info I now think I know why. Fergi is on Purina complete with 16% protien andit is an alfalfa based pellet. Because her and baby Samara share a cages he gets to eat alfalfa hay free choice as well. I think her diet is too rich but how can I change it with the baby in the cage with her? Is it ok to switch Samara to a timothy or orchard grass hay? Any ideas on how to solve this dilema would be great becauseÂ Fergi is shedding somthing fierce! Fergi's mom


Maybe you could put a wall and a little hole that only Samara can get in and put the alfalfa pellets in there.


----------



## pamnock (Jan 26, 2005)

*Gabby wrote:*


> > Â Â with a light being on 24/7 i'msure they would adapt to that. That however does not explain those whoare kept in even temps, who have a lights on and off times that seem tomolt more when their light time has been extended. so I think in thatcase light certainly does play a factor.


 But it doesn't explain why all of my rabbitsÂ wouldn't go in to a molt when their daylight hours suddenly go from 12 to 24. Pam


----------



## *nepo* (Jan 26, 2005)

I think I'm going to put Nepo on a diet and startÂ giving him less pellets. I read the post on how to know if your rabbit was plump or obese. And I think Nepo is okay because I can fell his ribs, spine and hip bones, but I can't see them. He has a big tummy that I think is because of a protein defiency. SoÂ at night,Â I'm going to give him 1/3 of a cup of pellets and if he needs his pellet bowl refilled through out theÂ next day,Â I'll replace them with vegetables or hay and refill his bowl with pellets at night.


----------



## Fergi (Jan 26, 2005)

Well Samara is three months on the 12th of Feb. I thought that they needed the alfalfa hay for the high calcium content but if that is not the case I will switch her at 3 months. I can get the Oxbow timothyÂ pellets at Petco but they are way to expensive to buy that way. They are $7.99 for aÂ 10lb. bag and I can get a 50lb bag of Purina alfalfa pelletsÂ for only $12.99 (they onlyÂ carry the alfalfa kind)Â and with a FlemishGiant to feed I have to try to keep my prices down...along with Samara being a mix between flemish and mini-lop they go through a lot of feed right now. Thanks for the help BBB I really appreciate any new input totry to keep Fergi's diet in the green! Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 31, 2005)

From what I've gathered through my talking to people and reading, molt is mainly a factor of diet, age, and genetics.Â  I know a breeder whose rabbits are exposed to light 16 hours a day, all year long, and they're molts are pretty much on time.Â  (I doÂ recall hearing once though that light did have an effect on molts, but don't recall where.) Of course sudden changes in temperature will induce molts.Â All rabbits seem to have a junior molt when they get their first show coat.Â  Genetics play a factor as well in the length of time it takes a rabbit to finish a normal molt.Â  Some breeders cull rabbits that take forever to finish a molt.Â  If humidity is an issue, it would be recommended to have some large exhaust fans running all the time to keep the humidity down and the air quality good. Keep in mind, change in diet will induce a molt, a sharp increase in energy, or over feeding will make the new coat develop faster and push out the old one. -Carolyn


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jan 31, 2005)

Elf was in constant molt when she was on a poor quality of food. Since I switched to Oxbow Timothy pellets, she has a gorgeous coat (O my...I sound like a commercial). When I was low on money, I had to go get a bag of cheapo food. What a mistake! She started molting immediately. She was grouchy too. No more cheapo pellets for this bun bun. I'll rob the piggy bank first


----------



## m.e. (Jan 31, 2005)

Diet makes a lot of sense when considering reasons for molt. The skin is the largest organ of the body, and it often is the first to show when the body is ill, malnourished, etc.This usually translates to coarse, brittle and dull fur, and excessive shedding.


----------



## Meganc731 (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks for posting this thread, lots of great info. I've been worried about our newest bun, Foo Foo Bunny, because she has large clumps of hair that fall of her. Is that normal Jersey Wooley coat or is that moulting? It could have been diet related, she's been on a good pellet for about a month, but before that I think her previous owners gave her A LOT of what she wanted without limitation. If it is diet related, how long should it take until I see a difference? I'm thinking about shearing her like I do Mr. Wiggles, do you think that would help, and would it grow in better? Megan


----------



## dr_peter_kraz (Jan 31, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Frequent swings in environmental temps, not necessarily extremely high temps but back andforth large differences in temp, may trigger extra molt.Â
> 
> -CarolynÂ


 Oh I did'nt know that I just contrubtied to the time of year.Â  Thanks a bunch Carolyn and thats some great info.
Peter


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 17, 2005)

Okay, I just went and got the info from the feed I'm giving him and this is what it is. It seems that from what I'm seeing his protein wouldn't be too high, would it?Â  Also, is this plenty of fiber? I tried to pay attention toÂ Â which Purina feedÂ had the best choices for him. There are a bizillion Purina feeds and each one is best for a certain type of lifestyle of bunny....Keeping in mind that he is indoors now, will probably go back outdoors in the spring, has a fuzzy coat sent directly from the keeper of Hades,Â Â 

 isn't a show rabbit and won't be breeding..._whew_....I think that's it!RaspberryÂ  Protein not less than 16% Crude Fat, not less than 1.5% Crude Fiber, not less than 17% Crude Fiber, not more than 20% Calcium, not less than 0.6% Calcium, not more than 1.1% Phosphorus, not less than 0.4% Salt, not less than 0.5% Salt, not more than 1.0% Vitamin A, not less than 4000 IU/lb [align=right]Â [/align]


----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

Wonder what they mean by: Protein not less than 16%. Exactly how much are they giving you?

-Carolyn


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Feb 17, 2005)




----------



## Carolyn (Feb 17, 2005)

Why don't you email the company?

-Carolyn


----------



## BunnyMommy (Feb 25, 2005)

* very relevant topic;Â  bumping this again * EDITED TO ADD:Â  I'd love to continue to explore this topic in one of our chat sessions as I've fought a constant battle with my Sherman's shedding ways.Â


----------



## Meganc731 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Meganc731 wrote:*


> Thanks for posting this thread, lots of great info. I've been worried about our newest bun, Foo Foo Bunny, because she has large clumps of hair that fall of her. Is that normal Jersey Wooley coat oris that moulting? It could have been diet related, she's been on a good pellet for about a month, but before that I think her previous owners gave her A LOT of what she wanted without limitation. If it is diet related, how long should it take until I see a difference? I'm thinking about shearing her like I do Mr. Wiggles, do you think that would help,and would it grow in better? Megan


 I posted this awhile back but didn't get a specific reply, so I just thought I'd call attention to it again to see if any new readers had any thoughts. It's now been 2 months or more on the new feed. Thanks, Megan


----------



## Jenniblu (Mar 17, 2005)

Vash has started molting since I switched his pellets and started feeding oats.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Mar 17, 2005)

We went through that too. But Sebastian's coat afterward was much more desirable!Â Â 

RaspberryÂ


----------



## bluebird (Apr 19, 2005)

Switching feeds causes molting. bluebird


----------



## holland (Jun 13, 2005)

Carolyn I'm glad you bumped this up. I have one holland buck that will not go through a complete molt. He looks terrible. I'm just glad he granded in three shows so we can take him off the table for awhile. We've tried changing the pellets, andÂ worming. I'm at a loss to get this guy to have a clean coat. Any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Carolyn (Jun 13, 2005)

Hi Holland!Â  :wave: There's so many things that can cause a molt to start: stress,underfeeding, overfeeding, illness, heat, switching feeds, inconsistent or not enough of light can cause trouble for a Holland (some say they need light for 10 hours a day-don't mark my words on that figure as it's not something I've seen evidence of myself), feeding at all different times of the day can result in a molt, feeding supplements, such as raisins, sunflower seeds, etc. can cause them to start blowing their coat. By the sounds of your situation, Holland, it sounds like it's primarily the feed that you want to look into.Â  Since you just started this new feed, give it a couple of weeks to see how it goes.Â How long have you kept the little one on this feed?Â  Sometimes
the pellet companies change the mixture in the pellets, which can cause you to see a reaction of molt in your rabbit. Although 16%+ crude protein in their feed can help a Holland Lop to attain a prime coat, you also have to be careful of the other effect sit could have on your rabbit.Â  Enteritis is one risk for Hollands with protein levels that high.Â  There'sÂ a product called Doc's RabbitÂ Enhancer, Showor Sunshine and some folks use that.Â  You could also give the little one some shreeded wheat once or twice a week when you have to goto shows.Â  There's also wheat germ oil or linatone oil that can extend the life of a prime coat.Â  Of course, plenty of brushing will go a long way to help get rid of the dead fur.Â  Some people give a tiny bit of oats, wheat, and barley to help promote a good coat.Â  Although it's not always necessary, until your little one stops this molting, make sure you give her plenty of good hay.Â  Make sure it's a good quality and nice and green. Most importantly, fresh water every day is a must for a good coat and a healthy rabbit, as you know.Â  It seems like that's just a given, but it needs to be said and remembered.Â  Best of Luck from Fauna and me!


----------



## Emmy-webby (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks for the board Carolyn  It really helped me alot. No wonder Emmy is molting again...our temperatures here are going crazy. Temperatures over 80 degrees and cooling down. Crazy weather. News says that were going to expect a drought soon.:?Â Thanks again for the board! Love, Katy


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 14, 2005)

Buck Jones knew of a website once that explained the molting process and what it does to the hair and how it effect edit.Â  Is anyone familiar with it?Â  Tucker's in an 'extra' molt right now.Â  I think he was a bit stressed with all the lunatics in my place and he's shedding now.Â  It's okay though.Â  We're dealing with it. -Carolyn


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Wonder what they mean by: Protein not less than16%.Â  Exactly how much are they giving you? -Carolyn


 carolyn, the feed companies state "not less than" on the protein level as that is the minimum amount they guarantee will be in the feed. Protein is one of the more costly ingredients in feed so they would not knowly exceed that amount and must provide at least the amount they list. So 16% protein feed lists "not less than 16%" on their feed tags. Same as they generally say "not more than..." for fiber level, fiber is cheap and they have to list the max fiber on their labels. Many now list not less than and not more than levels for some ingredients. Rick


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> Tucker's in an 'extra' molt right now.Â  I think he was a bit stressed with all the lunatics in my place and he's shedding now.Â  It's okay though.Â  We're dealing with it.  -Carolyn


 The little tuff guy is probably missing Freddys Mom


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 14, 2005)

> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I think he was a bit stressed with all the lunatics in my place
> > -Carolyn








Raspberry


----------



## fondew (Jul 19, 2005)

How long does a normal molt last?


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

My crew's moltsseem to last a week or two. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 20, 2005)

The one truism of rabbit showing is that your rabbits will go into a molt on show day, especially if it's a big show, like ARBA convention or breed national show. RABBIT PRODUCTION, pg 105, speaks on molting. There is a juvenile molt beginning at about 2-4 or 5 months. Heavy feeding tends to cause the juvenile molt to begin earlier. then there is an annual molt in mature rabbits, just as most mammals have. This molt will vary in when it starts by geographical location. Rate and duration of molt depends up on amount of energy consumed in the diet. Rabbits fed excess calories maybe in almost continual molt. The growth rate of hair is faster with a high nutrient intake, so the rate of hair turnover if faster. Show rabbits fed a restricted diet reduces the amount molting and keeps prime condition a bit longer. Rabbits may be sent into molt by disease,Â anything causingÂ loss of appetite, suddenly high unseasonal temps or most other stresses. When i have a rabbit that, for some reason, I want to start a molt or speed it up I feed a high energy feed. Wheat and corn are two high energy (calorie) grains, Calf Manna is high energy, a friend used Purina Puppy Chow.Â To get a rabbit in prime fur, ready to show, and keep it, I try to slow down fur production a bit, essentially to delay start of next molt. To do this I reduce the amount of energy in the feed. Rather than change the pellets used, I add rolled oats to the pellets. Rolled oats have a lower calorie content than my pellets. By mixing 4 parts pellets to 1 part rolled oats and feeding the same volume as usual I essentially lower the amount of energy fed. This has worked for me to get a rabbit in condition and maintain it, most of the time. There are always rabbits that will seem to be in molt, no matter what I do. this because there is a genetic element involved. Some lines of rabbits seem to molt more often and/or molt longer. One of the criteria I used in selecting breeders is molt, I didn't save breeding stock from rabbits that seemed to be in constant molt.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 20, 2005)

Thanks Rick, I find this very interesting. I'm almost out of oats and have been struggling with whether or not to continue to feed oats to Sebastian due to some info that Carolyn had discovered. The thing is, as I recall, her info was more concerning bunnies that might have loose stools...that maybe they should lay off oats- I'd have to go read it again. Anyway, If you were to go look at my home thread, right around pages 6-8 I think, you would see the fur problem I have with Seb. I'm very concerned about keeping his system moving well on a day to day basis, as well as the fact that he is an indoor bunny and when he is in continual molt with as much hair as he has, it looks as if we have bunnies everywhere!:shock:Â Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

Hi Raspberry!Â  :wave: This was my findings and I've quoted Rick from the Types of Oatspost.Â  More info in there is provided.Â  I bumped up the post for you.* * * * Fauna's cecotropes have been coming out very mushy, dark, and smelly.I've been keeping an eye on it, but it's not getting any better. After looking into it yesterday and questioning Kathy on it, she indicated that I need to stop giving her the oats. I was giving her and Tucks and Cali oats every day. It turns out that as a rabbit ages, the oats can throw off their chemical balance. They're not good for rabbits with sensitive G.I. systems. Kathy recommended that no oats be given to older rabbits as their digestive system changes as they approach the age of 5. Just like we can eat some foods when we're young, but they don't agree with us as we get older, it's the same thing with rabbits. -Carolyn * * * * *When I feed oats the rabbits get less pellets, so the total protein is actually reduced. I reduce the volume of pellets by the volume of oats fed. I too use Purina Show and the 16% protein should be fine. It may well be that you're feeding a bit too much in total feed. My 4# rabbits get about 1/2 cup of pellets and then the 1-2 tbs of grain. My 9-10# Satins get about a cup of pellets. The cecotropes aren't necessarily a sign of a problem, just that there's more for the rabbit to digest than normal. Usually they'll eat all the cecotropes directly from the anus, if too much is produced, some gets left on the floor. More a problem for the caretaker than the rabbit.Â Rick * * * * * * Rick, here's Sebastian - Raspberry's little one.Â  Pamnock said to me at one point that she sympathizes so much with Raspberry because Sebastian's coat is a nightmare.Â  Don't understand why Pam would feel that way.Â Â 







and now he's shaved...



-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

*JimD wrote:*


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Tucker's in an'extra' molt right now.Â  I think he was a bit stressed with all the lunatics in my place and he's shedding now.Â  It's okay though.Â  We're dealing with it.  -Carolyn
> ...


hahah ...i just saw this!!Â  hehe..tough guy my butt he was a mushy bunny


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

*FreddysMom wrote:*


> *JimD wrote: *
> 
> 
> > The little tuffguy is probably missing FreddysMom
> ...










-Carolyn


----------



## FreddysMom (Jul 20, 2005)

aww.... Im sorry Carolyn.....illtry to never be cuddly n mushy with Tucker again


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 20, 2005)

ThankYou.



-Carolyn


----------



## Lazyacre (Jul 20, 2005)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Thanks Rick, I find this very interesting. I'm almost out of oats and have been struggling with whether or not to continue to feed oats to Sebastian due to some info that Carolyn had discovered. The thing is, as I recall, her info was more concerning bunnies that might have loose stools...that maybe they should lay off oats- I'd have to go read it again. Anyway, If you were to go look at my home thread, right around pages 6-8 I think, you would see the fur problem I have with Seb. I'm very concerned about keeping his system moving well on a day to day basis, as well as the fact that he is an indoor bunny and when he is in continual molt with as much hair as he has, it looks as if we have bunnies everywhere!:shock:Â Raspberry


I don't see oats as causing soft stool problems, i've fed rabbits on an almost exclusively rolled oats w/o any sign of softened or excessive stools. RABBIT PRODUCTION attributes the squishy stools to a primarily excessive protein problem, rolled oats have a protein content of 9-14%. Many people I know use rolled oats,, in place of pellets, when a rabbit has loose stools. the problem with continual molt is most likely one of being fed too much higher energy (high caloric) feeds. before moving to my present location (1985) I lived in Seattle and all my rabbits were indoor rabbits, kept in our heated/ airconditioned basement. I fed them much as I do mine today and never had a problem with excessive molt. If I had I would have reduced pellets/grains/veggies and increased grass hays fed, to try providing less calories while still giving the moltingÂ rabbits something to keep the gut moving (and keep that hair moving thru the rabbit).


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Jul 20, 2005)

I've never had a soft stool problem with Sebastian. If anything, I get concerned occasionally with small hard stools when he doesn't have access to his seagrass mat. If he is chewing on that mat, andÂ his corn huskmats, then his poos tend to stay larger and what I assume is more full of fiber. I also assume this is more likely to move fur through his system. I feed him Purina Complete. He gets 1/4 cup a day with 1 tsp of oats. His oats are just the regular Quaker oats. He used to get greens every day, but I've laid off of the greens lately. Kind of experimenting a little. And he doesÂ get unlimited amounts ofÂ fresh prairie/brome hay. Â Â


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 21, 2005)

I posted this on its own thread, but does this spot on Devon look like a molt? That region is comprised of short coarse hair that is much whiter than the rest of his body.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Can't really see it from that picture, Bunnydude. :?

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry. The picture didn't turn out as well as I had hoped. It's no big deal, I have a vet appointment this afternoon.


----------



## Carolyn (Jul 21, 2005)

Please let us know what the doctor says, bunnydude.

-Carolyn


----------



## bunnydude (Jul 21, 2005)

I certainly will.


----------



## Jenniblu (Oct 4, 2005)

Bumping for interested ones.


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Thank you Jenni. I printed it off and added it to my binder.I am going to try what Rick said and see if it helps Wollo. If he doesn't improve in a week I'll be taking him to the vet. Again thank you Sweetie. I have just been beside myself worrying about him.:hug:Tina


----------



## dajeti2 (Oct 5, 2005)

Quick question. Rick mentions corn. What kind of corn? I have some cracked corn for the chickens. Could I give Apollo some of that? Â It's just straight cracked corn, nothing added.Here's the problem, the weather turned cooler and all the buns started their molts. Halfway through the weather changed again. For some odd reason, Apollo stpped in mid molt. The weather has turned cooler again and Apollo is molting something awful. I'm brushing and plucking him every day and every morning I wake up to his cage just lined with handfuls of hair.I'm watching him for any slow down or reduced sized poops. He's eating, drinking, peeing and pooping fine. Perhaps I'm a bit raw from Misty but I am starting to get worried. There is just so much hair. So anything I can do to help this along,I'm willing to try as long as it won't hurt him.I'm giving him Nutrical, just to help give him a boost. Tina


----------



## Kricket (Oct 5, 2005)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Hi Holland!Â  :wave: There's so many things that can cause a molt to start: stress,underfeeding, overfeeding, illness, heat, switching feeds, inconsistent or not enough of light can cause trouble for a Holland (some say they need light for 10 hours a day-don't mark my words on that figure as it's not something I've seen evidence of myself), feeding at all different times of the day can result in a molt, feeding supplements, such as raisins, sunflower seeds, etc. can cause them to start blowing their coat.


Hey Carolyn!Â  Â  This is a great thread!Â  I was wondering this very thing about Shorty the other day!Â  He has been moulting for what seems like forever!Â  Star rarely moults at all!Â  (They are brother & sister and have the exact same diet) Shorty appears to be getting a little heavy.Â  Heavier than Star.Â  He simply gorges himself. :shock:Â  Anyhoo...I have had them on a diet for four weeks.Â  I have slowly been switching their alfalfa based pellets to timothy hay pellets as I have been slowly switching their hay from alfalfa to orchard grass and timothy hay.Â  Anyway...I am wondering how long till I notice a difference in their weight or coat???Â  I am guessing it might be a few months till there is a change????


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

I took a short video of Elf today. Lots of molting/shedding going on in THIS household this October!!!


----------



## Lissa (Oct 20, 2005)

I can't see this video? :?


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

how odd...hmmm...I thought it would be neat to have a visual included in the thread...let me play with it a bit.


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 20, 2005)

Should work now


----------



##  (Oct 20, 2005)




----------



## jordiwes (Oct 20, 2005)

Aw, I :heart:Elf.


----------



## babybunnywrigley (Oct 20, 2005)

Great video!!Â  Wrigley is going through the same thing.Â  Everytime I let him out in the morning and clean his cage out there are like big white snowballs of fur flying through the air.Â  It's crazy.Â  :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 17, 2005)

:bunnydance:


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 18, 2005)

Hmm thats weird, MyÂ rabbits have just started moulting now.Â  Yours all moulted in October:?Â Worried now. Help!


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 19, 2005)

*Linz_1987 wrote:*


> Hmm thats weird, MyÂ rabbits have just startedmoulting now.Â  Yours all moulted in October:?Â Worried now. Help!


 Two of mine are molting now too. No worries. The weather has been up and down in temperatures, so it's throwing the moff.Â  Just make sure your little one has plenty of hay.Â   -Carolyn


----------



## Linz_1987 (Dec 19, 2005)

aww cool, thats ok then! One of my rabbitsÂ Â Pepper isnt a real fan of hay and hardly eats any. But my other bun Dottie is a right pig on hay. What else should i feed them aswell as hay to keep them warm? (they are both in seperate hutches so there is no problem with sharing hay)


----------



## Chii of Hearts (Dec 19, 2005)

How do I know what's a 16% protien feed? My rabbits shed, and probably for more than one reason, the temp in our room is never stable thanks to our super... x.x


----------



##  (Dec 20, 2005)

*Chii of Hearts wrote:*


> How do I know what's a 16% protien feed? My rabbits shed,and probably for more than one reason, the temp in our room is neverstable thanks to our super... x.x


If you look in hte list ofingrediants on the bag it should tell you whatthe proteine and fiber content is. gotta love it with Tempfluctuations really whacks the heck out of their coats . mineseem to be in constant molt lately , not only thatits meesing with kindles and production.


----------



## Chii of Hearts (Dec 20, 2005)

Ah, the food doesn't have a bag, but next time I buy food I'll be sure to check! Thanks.


----------



## PixieMillyMommy (Jul 3, 2007)

Pixie is shedding bad! Every time I pet her, Im chokin on hair.


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 3, 2007)

Snuff is shedding now too. I find the best technique to be taking him outside.Last night after his romp in the pen, I put him in my lap head away from me, and used my hands- gently grabbing and pulling forward towards his head- the loose fur. It works great and it's quick.


----------



## Aina (Jul 3, 2007)

Skye is just finishing up a molt and Ronnie is just starting. I sure am glad I'm not allergic to fur. This is really good information. I'm glad it got bumped.


----------

